# Howdy from Champaign, Illinois



## Northforker (Oct 11, 2004)

Welcome,

Your gonna need some accessories for that Ross, nice bow by the way.:wink: 

I recommend the Sword Apex twilight hunter for an affordable quality hunting sight.

I would also recommend a Trophy Taker shakey hunter drop away rest.

For a quiver the Alpine soft loc 5 arrow quiver is hard to beat.

Finish it off with some Gold tip XT 5575's or 7595's arrows depending on your draw weight and length and some NAP Nitron broadheads and you will be in business.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:welcome: to AT csupp. I hope you enjoy the fun here.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------

